# Precision Matthews PM1340GT Coolant Pump Installation and Electrical Wiring.



## borris (Sep 7, 2013)

Dear Members:

Could anyone give me a step by step discussion on installing the coolant pump and electric wire hook up for the PM1340GT?

Thanks for uour help.

Steve


----------



## Ray C (Sep 8, 2013)

Haven't done one on a 1340BT but have on the 1236.  Are you looking for the wire assignment on the pump leads?  Normally, it's just a cable that comes from the control box and you connect the wires to the end of the cable.  It's a 220 motor.  The two similar color wires are the hots and the odd wire is the neutral.  The plumbing...  There should be a drain hole in the pan with a fixture (maybe the fixture needs to be screwed down).  That drain connects to a clear 3/4" braided hose that just runs back into the open side of the pail.  On the pressure side coming out of the pump, there's an line that goes through the pan (via a two-part connecting flange-like setup).  Once that is connected, you put another line (which is also armored) to the nozzle which is usually bolted to the back of the carriage.  It helps to put sealant on all the interfaces between the flanges and the pan.  I also used plumbing tape (teflon) on the hose thread connections.  -That said, I use mist instead of flood and have subsequently removed the flood system.


Ray



borris said:


> Dear Members:
> 
> Could anyone give me a step by step discussion on installing the coolant pump and electric wire hook up for the PM1340GT?
> 
> ...


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Steve,
 All you have to do is screw the switch into the front panel, and tie the wires in to the incoming power and ground. Should take about 5 minutes.

 If you need more help send me an email, I can send you pictures.


----------



## borris (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for all of your help. I decided to not install the flood coolant and use a tankless Kool Mist system with a small 3 gallion air compressor feeding air to my PM932M mill and the PM1340GT lathe.  I ordered a 12 inch version for the lathe and 18 inch for the mill.  This seemed to be a much less messy solution vice flood.  Any experience with Kool Mist?
Steve

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray C (Sep 14, 2013)

Good choice!  I think you'll like cool mist -and yes, it is much less mess than flood.  I have the same units as yours but did not order the tanks and just use a plastic cola container with a hole drilled in the cap to run the hose through with another small vent hole.  I find it best to only mix 1 qt of working solution as it will last a long time -like on the order of several days of regular use.  Also, suspend the bottle so that it's about the same height as the discharge nozzle.  That way you won't need to use much air pressure to get the mist flowing.  I use as little air pressure as it takes until you can just begin to see a fine mist spraying but not really enough to accumulate or form drips.  That's all you need to keep things cool.  Stick the magnet on the crossfeed, place the nozzle a couple inches away from the cut and get it to spray right at the point surrounding the cut.  Make sure it doesn't do a tango with the chuck.

When you're done using Koolmist for the day, you need to spray down the chuck and surrounding area with some WD-40 as it has a slight acetic acid component that could cause minor surface rust on areas that are not slathered with oil.  The ways and other areas are so saturated with oil that it doesn't effect them.  This is the only slight drawback but in all other ways, I find it superior to flood and localized oil application -and I've used both a good bit.

Ray




borris said:


> Thanks for all of your help. I decided to not install the flood coolant and use a tankless Kool Mist system with a small 3 gallion air compressor feeding air to my PM932M mill and the PM1340GT lathe.  I ordered a 12 inch version for the lathe and 18 inch for the mill.  This seemed to be a much less messy solution vice flood.  Any experience with Kool Mist?
> Steve
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## borris (Sep 15, 2013)

Ray:
Thanks for all of your help. 
Steve

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

